# HEY EVERYONE!



## Elena (Apr 9, 2005)

Just wanted to say hello - I've been admiring all your great FOTDs and hoping I can learn some great tips off you all!


----------



## Janice (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to specktra Elena! Lookin forward to chatting with you on the forums.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 9, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## charms23 (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Elena, and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 9, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Elena!! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## jamiemeng (May 6, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 27, 2005)

Hi Elena,

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

